# Super Macro



## Error (Sep 13, 2009)

Super Macro Your Cellphone Camera Using DVD Lens

A DIME






We have a different style of doing a macro shot using our camera. Some crop the photo or use a different macro lens or macro filter. In this sample image you see that the image is totally different. You don&#8217;t need to use an expensive macro lenses to do the job.
The face of Franklin D Roosevelt on a dime was taken by combining different lenses (Cellphone lens & DVD lens). This is not possible by pointing your camera about less than 20mm (2cm) away from the dime face. What I did was a process of &#8220;lensectomy&#8221; using the lens from an old PC DVD player as a macro filter. I attached the PC DVD player&#8217;s lens on my iPhone and focused it on the dime&#8217;s head just a few mm away. The DVD player&#8217;s lens served as my modified macro filter. Cool hack huh? 

Here's how it looks like when attaching the lens...











*Here's brand new additonal macro shot using cellphone with hack DVD macro filter.*

*The Silver State (back of the Quarter)*






*In God We Trust*






*Pink Flower*






*Lavender*


----------



## boogschd (Sep 13, 2009)

lol sim card haXXX!


----------



## Error (Sep 13, 2009)

boogschd said:


> lol sim card haXXX!


Yes Globe Sim Card or any sim card !!! well anything that you can use to attach the filter like card board.


----------



## Battou (Sep 13, 2009)

Interesting to find they where done with a cellphone....

Is this a perminate mod or just a quick throw together.


I have some deasent macros using a Kodak C-series point and shoot.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/132976-i-am-macro-god.html#post1335596


----------



## Error (Sep 13, 2009)

You can remove the filter anytime you want because as you can see, its only tapes at the back of my iPhone.


----------



## ocular (Sep 14, 2009)

That's cool


----------

